# 66 Barrcuda 69-70 Torino



## MUSCLESLOTS (Sep 28, 2005)

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/muscleslots Feedback?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

what's the deal? i can't see anything but a folder that says 4 items... it won't open...

--rick


----------



## MUSCLESLOTS (Sep 28, 2005)

*Try it now.*

I got the link fixed. Sorry for the error.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I like the Talladega a lot. Second favorite would be the Barracude.

Are those treaded tires silicone?

Jim


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very well done. Great job!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look pretty good to me. Great looking RR. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Very cool stuff. I'd love to get a Torino like that.

I guess these are resin casts of shortened diecasts?

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Very nice Talladega. How about a side shot of these cars.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUSCLESLOTS (Sep 28, 2005)

*Update*

The tires (rubber?) and wheels are the ones off the (shortened) diecast metal car, whatever they are made of.
I am inthe process of molding some treaded tires of silicone.
The RR/GTX & the Yellow Torino are completed plastic cars. Side shots included.
The Talladega and Barracuda are STILL the metal Model mock ups. Side shots would reveal the polished metal where they were joined. I will post some more pics of process shots,as time permits. anybody close to HBG lookin for some work.......?


----------



## MUSCLESLOTS (Sep 28, 2005)

*More Pics*

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/muscleslots


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You've certainly got great taste is muscle cars. Just about every car that you are going after in on my top 10 list...


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

*Not a 66 'cuda*

Nice job, but that's not a 66 cuda.It's actually a 68.The 66 had a bubbleback window, not a real fastback.Cuda was restyled for 67.The 68 has round side marker lights.


----------



## MUSCLESLOTS (Sep 28, 2005)

*Mopar Info*

Thanks for the info on the Barracuda. As you might be able to tell..... I am a TORINO or Ford/Merc guy. Thanks to all for the emails. I will answer them if I can.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Resin Cast Bodies*

I have seen your finished cars some time ago on Ebay they looked very good. It seems that you have addaed more bodies. What are your charging for the 1968 Supre bee? Thanks in advance.


----------

